# HELP One cat came back from vet, now the other is hissing!



## johnben2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I need some help. We have two cats, one male, one female. They are both 4 years old and have been together since they were six weeks old. The female has been at the vet for the past three days getting over songbird fever. Now that she is home, whenever the male cat sees her, he gets mad and hisses at her. Any ideas on what's up with the male cat? There's never been a problem with these two cats ever.

any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

You are experiencing "cat smells like the vet" syndrome. Don't worry, it's easily curable. Take a towel and rub it on your male cat, then your female, back and forth a few times. Your goal is to exchange the scent between the two cats, so that they are back to having a common "family scent" again. Cats recognize each other by scent, and your female kitty came home smelling like an unfamiliar cat. :wink:


----------



## johnben2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks. I thought maybe that was the case. We will try the towel right now.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Another proven trick is to wet the tip of one finger with vanilla extract, then rub your finger on the nape of each cat's neck (don't apply from the bottle, and do apply sparingly to your finger)....presto! - all cats smell the same...no more hiss!


----------



## johnben2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Now I'm doing the towel and the vanilla trick.


----------

